# ترنيمة سكة طويلة راح نمشيها - ترنيمة للأطفال عن أسابيع الصوم +الباور بوينت بتاعها



## cobcob (26 فبراير 2007)

*ترنيمةجميلة للأطفال عن أسابيع الصوم+الباور بوينت بتاعها*

*دى ترنيمة للأطفال عن أسابيع الصوم الكبير 
الترنيمة جميلة جدا وحطيت كمان الباور بوينت بتاعها بس مش انا اللى مصمماه
ياريت تنزلوها واعرف رأيكم فيها

سكة طويلة راح نمشيها
http://www.4shared.com/file/rL7xj2gI/____wwwrabelmagdcom.htm

حتى لو مش عاجباكم قولولى​*
*
الباور بوينت بتاع الترنيمة

http://www.4shared.com/file/11327088/9ca69212/__online.html​*


*سكة طويلة راح نمشيها :::: سكة صومنا دى احلى حكاية

كل عيوبنا راح نرميها :::: الاستعداد راح يبقى بداية

1- فى الثانى انا شايف حرب :::: وملكها يسوع الغالى

وهزم ابليس بالحب :::: ودخل الحرب بدالى

2- فى الثالث ابن عنيد :::: ساب اهله وراح لبعيد

وفى لحظة ندم على غلطه :::: وابوه خلى اليوم عيد

3- فى الرابع السامرية:::: كان كل حياتها خطية

كلمها يسوع بحنانه :::: بقيت فى ايمانها قوية

4- فى الخامس كان مشلول :::: قاعد مابيتحركشى

وسمعت يسوع بيقول :::: يالا اتحرك قوم وامشى 

5- فى السادس تلقى الاعمى:::: مش شايف غير الضلمة

ويسوع فتحله عينيه::::والنور اهه شق العتمة

6- فى السابع شايف لمة :::: ويسوع فى مجد عظيم

فى السابع شايف زحمة::::دا دخوله لللأورشليم 

مستنى اخر اسبوع ::::دى قيامة الرب يسوع

اول ما بتيجى قيامته::::راح يشطب كلمة جوع​*


----------



## joesph2010 (28 فبراير 2007)

مشكور جدا جدا جدا


----------



## marcusloveall (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمةجميلة للأطفال عن أسابيع الصوم+الباور بوينت بتاعها*

احب كل ترنيم الاطفال القوية اللى فيها فكرة ومضمون انا بشكرك انا هنزل الترنيمة ومرسى على مجهودك


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمةجميلة للأطفال عن أسابيع الصوم+الباور بوينت بتاعها*

حلوة اوى الترنيمة دى يا مايان والالبوم بتاعها كمان جميل اوى 
بس هو فين الباور بوينت بتاعها .. انا مش لاقياه
على العموم ميرسى ليكى ياقمر..ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك معانا..سلام ونعمة​


----------



## cobcob (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمةجميلة للأطفال عن أسابيع الصوم+الباور بوينت بتاعها*

*أنا كنت نقلت الباور بوينت ده من فترة 
بس اللينك اهه
شكرا انك نبهتينى يا جينا

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2105274/3ca89e8d/powerpoint.html*​


----------



## نبيل و جية (19 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ترنيمةجميلة للأطفال عن أسابيع الصوم+الباور بوينت بتاعها*

                                                    thank you  and  god take care of you


----------



## cobcob (19 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ترنيمةجميلة للأطفال عن أسابيع الصوم+الباور بوينت بتاعها*



نبيل و جية قال:


> thank you  and  god take care of you



*شكرا لمرورك و ردك ​*
*تم تعديل اللينكات بالموضوع
واضافة كلمات الترنيمة
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة قرب بدء الصوم الكبير​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 فبراير 2009)

ميررررسى على الترنيمه  


ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## cobcob (19 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ميررررسى على الترنيمه
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​





*مير سى ليك لمرورك كوكومان​*


----------



## kalimooo (20 فبراير 2009)

cobcob

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## hany13 (20 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييير على الترنيمة ولكن لأن اللينك مش شغال فاسمحى أنى أضيف لينك الترنية

http://www.4shared.com/get/40937023/83f7ac16/___.html​*


----------



## gogoooo (22 فبراير 2009)

ميرسى اوى على الترنيمة 
و ميرسى يا هانى على اللينك يا جميل​


----------



## *koki* (16 نوفمبر 2009)

thank you 
God bless you


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ترنيمةجميلة للأطفال عن أسابيع الصوم+الباور بوينت بتاعها*

راائعه جدا

شكرا

 الرب يبارككم


----------



## vena21 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks more


----------



## +pepo+ (16 فبراير 2010)

ميرسى ياقمر على الترنيمه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نصرأنيس (6 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مينا جرجس عدلي (28 فبراير 2011)

انا عايز انزل الترنيمة بس مش عارف


----------



## marmar_nader (3 مارس 2011)

اللنك لا يعمل شكرا لتعبكم


----------



## soso-83 (4 مارس 2011)

*ترنيمه رائعه وكلامتها حلوه بجد
بس اللينك مش شغال
وادى اللينك الجديد​*http://www.4shared.com/file/rL7xj2gI/____wwwrabelmagdcom.htm


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مارس 2011)

soso-83 قال:


> *ترنيمه رائعه وكلامتها حلوه بجد
> بس اللينك مش شغال
> وادى اللينك الجديد​*
> http://www.4shared.com/file/rL7xj2gI/____wwwrabelmagdcom.htm


*ميرسى ليكى ياسوسو
هيتم وضع اللينك فى المشاركة الاولى بالموضوع
سلام ونعمة*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك


----------

